# which is better beef pro or vitality



## chuck

I have a 3-month-old Shih Tzu and from the breeder, he was given vitality, a friend of ours endorsed beef pro, and so I gave beef pro because they said that vitality is harder and beef pro has included vitamins and I noticed that in just a month he definitely increased in height and length when I saw his sister who went to our house today from the breeder she was just half his size. I am just concerned that if I continue to give him beef pro, he will grow even bigger... I am planning to switch again to vitality as endorsed by the breeder, but I am open to advice on which of the 2 foods is better.

Thank you 👋


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Question, who makes those foods, I tried searching and I got Dogswell for Vitality and pretty much nothing for beef pro?

If vitality is the Dogswell, that is a pretty good grain inclusive food. We've given our dogs their can food.


----------



## Willowy

They're not American brands. Seem to be the common choices in the Philippines? Although Vitality is made in Australia.

OK, if the label is made the same way as in the U.S., it looks like the first ingredient of Vitality is grain. http://www.advancedpetcare.com.au/dry-pet-food.asp . I prefer foods with a meat listed first. And I prefer to avoid corn and wheat. But other than that it looks OK--it doesn't seem to have chemical preservatives or any real nasty ingredients.

I can't find any ingredient list for Beef Pro, but it appears to be a cheap grocery store brand. If so, it probably isn't very good.

Since we're not familiar with these brands (or probably any brands in your area), it'll be hard to get knowledgeable opinions here. You can check the ingredients yourself. It's best to avoid animal by-products, corn, wheat, soy, added sugar, chemical preservatives (such as BHA/BHT and ethoxyquin), and artificial colors and flavors. Meat as the first ingredient is preferable.

As for growth patterns, your puppy will not grow bigger than his genetic makeup allows. And he won't be any smaller, either, unless he's unhealthy and stunted. Basically, he'll get as big as he's genetically supposed to be, no matter what you do and no matter what you feed him. It's best for puppies to grow slowly, and you shouldn't let them get fat (strains their growing joints), but it won't make a difference as to their final size. Males are naturally larger than females most of the time, so that's probably why he's bigger than his sister.


----------



## DonnaSylph

Hi im new here.. I have 1mos and 2weeks Maltipoo puppy and I feed her beefpro puppy she really like it.
.it's really ok the beef pro for her? Any recommendations of dogfood?


----------



## Lillith

This thread is over 10 years old. You'll likely have better luck starting you own thread or participating in current discussions. I am closing this thread to further replies.


----------

